# Frye



## armannvg (Aug 15, 2005)

I have to admit that I'm really excited about his potential, so far so good

http://www.nba.com/statistics/player/Scoring.jsp?league=00&season=22005&conf=OVERALL&position=0&splitType=9&splitScope=PER48&qualified=Y&yearsExp=0&splitDD=


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

also, 10th overall in the NBA. That's damn good. I hope he gets to start soon though. I think (along with many Knicks fans, I'm sure) he can be a great player, possible All Star for many years. I am excited to see him continue to develop.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I haven't watched him much this year, but his numbers are pretty damn good so far.


----------



## MightyMouse1984 (Nov 21, 2005)

the knicks were lucky to get the steal of the draft and getting frye. He has definitly suprised everyone so far. If he keeps it up he could take the knicks to another level with some help from starbury. Too bad we couldnt get frye for curry LOL


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

At this point the Raptors should be picked Frye, He has done more so far than Araujo in the his NBA career


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Brooklyn said:


> At this point the Raptors should be picked Frye, He has done more so far than Araujo in the his NBA career


Araujo was in the 2004 Draft, while Frye was in the 2005 Draft. The Raptors picked Charlie Villanueva with their pick this year, one pick ahead of Frye.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

BrettNYK said:


> Araujo was in the 2004 Draft, while Frye was in the 2005 Draft. The Raptors picked Charlie Villanueva with their pick this year, one pick ahead of Frye.



I know i wasnt comparing Araujo and Frye, was two diferent Points

1-.The Rapz maybe should picked Frye instead of Villanueva 

2.- Frye has done more so far than Araujo since he join to the league


----------



## MightyMouse1984 (Nov 21, 2005)

Brooklyn said:


> I know i wasnt comparing Araujo and Frye, was two diferent Points
> 
> 1-.The Rapz maybe should picked Frye instead of Villanueva
> 
> 2.- Frye has done more so far than Araujo since he join to the league


well i think charlie was the mistake of the first round...no WAY is that guy worth the spot he went. tooooo soft


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

MightyMouse1984 said:


> well i think charlie was the mistake of the first round...no WAY is that guy worth the spot he went. tooooo soft


You say that yet he's averaging numbers that are eerily similar to those of Channing Frye.


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

Brooklyn said:


> At this point the Raptors should be picked Frye, He has done more so far than Araujo in the his NBA career


Frye is so far playing better and people were ripping the raptors for picking villanueva, but so far hes playing just as good as frye and he has more potentiol.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

majew16 said:


> Frye is so far playing better and people were ripping the raptors for picking villanueva, but so far hes playing just as good as frye and he has more potentiol.


*I agree but the fact that hes a Center would help the Rapz IMO*


----------



## MightyMouse1984 (Nov 21, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> You say that yet he's averaging numbers that are eerily similar to those of Channing Frye.



true but in my opinion...and thats all it is.....i think channing is going to be more durable of a player in the long run....and i think he has more leadership skills then charlie


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Brooklyn said:


> I know i wasnt comparing Araujo and Frye, was two diferent Points
> 
> 1-.The Rapz maybe should picked Frye instead of Villanueva
> 
> 2.- Frye has done more so far than Araujo since he join to the league


Oh, okay.



MightyMouse1984 said:


> well i think charlie was the mistake of the first round...no WAY is that guy worth the spot he went. tooooo soft


I felt like Villanueva was worth a top ten pick, even though he hadn't put it all together yet. He certainly had the talent, but the only question I had was how he would fit in with the Raptors, and particularly, Bosh. But he has been playing extremely well, and he is definitely going to be a good player. Him and Bosh are going to make the Raptors a playoff team again. Villanueva was a solid pick. I wasn't quite sure if Bosh and Villanueva's styles would mesh, but they have shown that they could play well together on the court.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I was no doubt wrong about Frye, he's played much better than my expectations so far, on the stat sheet at least. I haven't seen him play, but it appears he's making great use of his time off the bench for the Knicks, and is someone I wouldn't mind having on my team (after being fully against taking him on draft night).

That said, I still like Villy on the Raptors and I wouldn't trade him for Frye, but both are going to be solid players in the league.


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

i dont know who will be the better player but from mock drafts right before the draft it looked like villanueva wasnt going till 20. so the raptors should of taken frye and then villanueva instead of joey graham


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Frye>Bogut


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> Frye>Bogut


maybe but you definnetly should wait a few more months to say that.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Bogut through 10 games has yet to prove hisself as a number 1 pick.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> You say that yet he's averaging numbers that are eerily similar to those of Channing Frye.


yea... in more than 5 minutes more


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Bogut looks alot stronger inside and on the boards than Frye does at this point. He may not be putting up the same points but he is being efficient with his shots on a team where the scoring is spread around very evenly (excepting redd).
Don't get too wrapped up in early season statistics. Actually watch how they are playing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

DetroitDiesel said:


> Bogut looks alot stronger inside and on the boards than Frye does at this point. He may not be putting up the same points but he is being efficient with his shots on a team where the scoring is spread around very evenly (excepting redd).
> Don't get too wrapped up in early season statistics. Actually watch how they are playing.


If anything we *have* been watching how Frye has been playing this entire season so far. He has a sweet jump shot, and he is rebounding a lot better than we expected. He came out of college as a weak rebounder and a softie. So of course Knick fans are high on him because he hasn't display any of those flaws. Let us enjoy this lottery pick without the negativity that he may fail somewhere down the line because it's early in the season. It's all about confidence, he has the skills and if Larry puts him in the game, I'm confident that he wil continue to impress the rest of the Knick fans on this board.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Don't worry about him, Kitty*

He is the same poster that thinks Rasheed is as good as Garnett.....Please......


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

who ever said that needs to watch some games.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, way to completely misrepresent what I say. I said Rasheed has all the same tools Garnett has. Not that Rasheed was the better player. Jesus. Try and read what I say next time.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Really?*

"Rasheed fits the bill of having all the talent of KG but not the desire to be 'the guy' and just steps up when he needs too"

Sounds like you are saying he is as good as KG except he doesn't want to be. Way to misrepresent what you wrote....maybe YOU should learn how to read. It's STILL an absurd statement.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

charlie is first round good people just didnt think that high


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Actually alpha I happen to disagree with you on that. It sounded like he was saying that " Sheed has all the tools of KG". That does not equate to being just as good. Anyway as to Frye he has been doing a great job this year. I was way wrong when I said frye is as soft as vanilla pudding. I hope Frye keeps proving me wrong the rest of the year and beyond. He deserves strong ROY considerations.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Tools = talent?*

No way. He didn't say anything aboout similiar tools. He said talent. Many baseball players are 5 tool guys but they are not remotely equally talented. Rasheed is not a big, not as athletic, not as good with the ball, not as good a passer, and not as good a rebounder. Wouoldn't have been a big deal except he called ME out for [strike]HIS poor writing skills.[/strike]

[strike]Be kool, stay in school[/strike]


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

How many players with all the talent in the world bust out of the nba each year. Talent doesnt equate to greatness.


Maybe you need to reread this. I think I make it pretty clear this is how i'm ranking big men with the most 'tools' NOT the best big men in the league. NOT the player I would rather have on my team. Sheesh. . KG does have better ball handling skills. Rasheed has more post moves and knocks em down from 3 with more consistency. I'm saying they are similar in terms of abilities, not clones. 



DetroitDiesel said:


> You lose a lot of cred when you say memo is the 3rd most skilled big man in the league.
> 
> He is having a good season so far and now that he is finally in shape and seemingly motivated maybe he will turn into a solid 20-10 guy for years to come. But if you want to evaluate by skillset he is not top 5 yet, maybe next year.
> 
> ...


----------

